# 2016 F36 coding



## coptech3 (Aug 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I just got 2017 430i and I would like to code it ...can you please send me a link to the software I need and a cheat cheat.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coptech3 said:


> I just got 2017 430i and I would like to code it ...can you please send me a link to the software I need and a cheat cheat.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## coptech3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks mate ... do you know how can I get the activation code?

Thnaks

Coptech


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coptech3 said:


> Thanks mate ... do you know how can I get the activation code?
> 
> Thnaks
> 
> Coptech


It can only come from the Developer, TokenMaster.


----------



## DoubleN (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I just got 2016 428i and I would like to code it ...can I please ask your help in sending me a link to the software I would need and a cheat sheet? much thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleN said:


> Hi Shawn, I just got 2016 428i and I would like to code it ...can I please ask your help in sending me a link to the software I would need and a cheat sheet? much thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kalien34 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I am a new owner of 2018 430i GC. Could you please send me the link to the software as well as the cheat sheet?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kalien34 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am a new owner of 2018 430i GC. Could you please send me the link to the software as well as the cheat sheet?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TheBobby (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to get send the cheat sheet as well for my 2015 428i GC. Any thoughts on recommended adds?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBobby said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to get send the cheat sheet as well for my 2015 428i GC. Any thoughts on recommended adds?


Cheat Codes are built into Launcher PRO.


----------



## Watchtower (Jul 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.24.3 is fine, but you need newer PSdZData, which in turn means you also need E-Sys Launcher 2.x.
> 
> PM sent.


I am trying to code my 2017 Grand Coupe, but what PSD file do I need, the one I installed does not have F-36 listed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Watchtower said:


> I am trying to code my 2017 Grand Coupe, but what PSD file do I need, the one I installed does not have F-36 listed.


F36 uses F20 Connection target.


----------



## Watchtower (Jul 25, 2021)

Watchtower said:


> I am trying to code my 2017 Grand Coupe, but what PSD file do I need, the one I installed does not have F-36 listed.
> 
> Looks like F20 covers a F-36, should have read the read me file in more detail.
> 
> F020 psdzdata covers: F020/F021/F022/F023/F030/F031/F032/F033/F034/F035/F036/F080/F082/F083/F087/F088


----------

